# Jack3d....



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys I have some of this stuff left from when I worked out at the gym. I'm kinda leery on taking it before a ride because I may crash. I didn't experience a crash after the gym but i was going full out. When I ride I need to pace myself. Would this stuff benefit me at all when I ride? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

Do you compete? if so one of the ingrediants is on the WADA list of banned substances,
Personally I'd stay away from strong stimulants when endurance training, not a good idea IMO,
A little caffine is fine for me but thats it for stims.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

I do not compete. I guess I'll throw it out then. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I dont think Jack3d is designed for long distance/enduro riding. Looking at the ingredients, it may dehydrate you on longer rides if you are not careful with your fluid intake.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have taken it before. The jitteryness is not an issue for me when riding.

I quit taking it a couple years back when I started racing.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

It has DMAA and caffeine. DMAA is dirt cheap to buy by the gram, maybe 1/10th the price of jack3d.

Dirty stuff, it feels like being high on drugs (because it is).


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

No good for me. Used it at the gym. It made me feel like an animal at first, but after a week started getting dizzy as soon as I walked into the gym. I'm always highly affected by stimulants , but I think this stuff is a little too rad for the trail. I heard they aren't making it anymore or they changed the formula?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Its a stimulant, but it simulates adrenaline instead of what caffeine or the old ECA stacks did to you. It doesnt really have that jittery overstimulated feeling, but more an amped up adrenaline rush that feels a bit unnatural. Its by no means recreational, but it'll make you want to work out. Most people experience zero crash, or just a standard coffee-crash due to the caffeine. The DMAA doesnt cause a crash.

Its about 7 bucks a gram, and a dose is like 10mg, so its dirt cheap. Its legal according to drug laws, but illegal for competitive sports use. Buy some and mix it with a no-doz, same thing. It will certainly benefit you while riding, if you want to ride like a doper. 

I enjoy a strong coffee before a ride. Anything else is overkill, probably bad for your body, or cheating if you're competitive.

FWIW, I bought some and ended up pouring about 80% of it into the trash. Works, but you gotta wonder why you're doing it.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I've used Jack3d for mtn biking/racing with ok results. It is seriously strong as the pre=workout supplements go. A little too much for me, and I'm very tolerant of them.

I am currently using NeuroCore. So far I am not a big fan of it. Two scoops is the max I can handle. Anything more leaves me sitting on the side of the trail trying to calm down the jitters. Two scoops don't last very long for me. Really only good for one real hard climb and then I am shot. It crashes way too quick.

My long time favorite was ArngeKrush. Caffiene, L-Arginine and Creatine. I was highly tolerant of it. Race results were amazing. It also had an 8-hour time release, so no hard crash and it worked great for 8-hr races. I have a hard time finding it now. And if it is in stock, the store wants too much for it.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried it a few times. It helped me run 4 miles fairly easy. When I ride my bike I notice a slight difference to. I don't like to take it every time I run or ride. I'm scared I'll get to used to it. 

O and the stuff tastes awful lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weedsnager (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to take it before my 6 am hockey games as an energy boost, good stuff


----------



## Ynkssws6 (Oct 5, 2012)

What would it hurt? I love it for my workouts.


----------



## 1967marti (Jun 15, 2012)

it works great for pushing out some pumps (hills) but i don't think it will do you much good for a long run... It only lasts about 2-2.3 hours for me at the gym...


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Only lasts about an hour for me at home then I crash badly. Would hate to feel like that out on the trail.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I used NO xplode 2.0 and loved it for weight lifting but hated it for cardio activities. Just had too much of an energy blend for me to enjoy a nice run.


----------



## 1967marti (Jun 15, 2012)

I tried NOxplode... It tasted kinda weird to me.. .creamy and fizzy.. yuck... The GNC brand, NO vapor (i think) might be a better fit for the trails, i used to take it before my PT tests and i never had an issue... It had more of a 5-hour energy drink effect than the "jacked" feeling of jacked3d.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

ive used Black Powder by MRI when hitting the gym as well as pre ride. no jitters no crash but nice energy boost. i might drink it before what i know will be a longer than normal ride, or after being off the bike for a few weeks. otherwise i wont use it before my average ride.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried 'Assault?' 

My neighbor is a doctor and roadbiker; I trust his opinion. He said to avoid the Jack3d, but that Assault is a decent way to go for a pre-workout supplement. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I use Assault by MusclePharm before I go to the gym. I really like it because it's not much of a stimulant. Rather, it increases my focus and definitely my endurance. I had some and went on a road ride and really liked it for that. Didn't feel a crash or anything like that. It does contain creatine so make sure to look up the benefits of that (just about all good things.) I also like a scoop of vanilla whey isolate in a strong cup of coffee to get me going in the morning. tastes like hot chocolate with the vanilla flavor.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

Assault is also free of any banned substances and says it's been tested safe on the liver and kidneys.


----------



## Scotty Slc (Aug 4, 2011)

When going to the gym I use PWR or 1MR, mainly for the pump.... When riding I usually stick with L-carnitine and a stimerex ES.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Fastcars12 said:


> Assault is also free of any banned substances and says it's been tested safe on the liver and kidneys.


Thanks for the info. After my original post, I went and got some assault. I feel the affect more at the gym then biking, although I'm sure it helps a bit. Prior to the assault, I tried a few samples of Cardio Blast which worked great, but I think it was loaded with a lot more Caffeine and the good stuff kids go for....lol.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with you that I feel Assault more at the gym then when biking. Anything more than a 1/2 scoop doesn't work for me either. Not sure why, but I seem to wear out alot faster. 1/2 scoop and I'm real focused and endurance is great.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Fyi: I think it's now banned in the UK because of DMAA being one of its ingredients: Jack3d sports supplement banned in Britain over fears it may have lethal side-effects | Mail Online


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

I used to use NoXplode for lifting/body weight workout, but didnt affect me anymore and it caused lets say me to hit the bathroom at a sprint..

I never used jack'd but did use MP assault and did like it gave me energy but didnt get you all jiddery or crazy feeling.......


----------

